# A Very Funny Dog Photo Show!



## mjco (Aug 1, 2006)

A buddy of mine sent me this link to this hilarious dog photo show he created at dotPhoto.com. The site seems cool too. You can upload images and video, and then create a "dotPhoto Show" from your pics with their music or yours. 

Check out his "Wacky Dogs" show, and don't mind the load time, it's just the music loading up. Just click on the link and the show should start. Trust me, it's worth it!  

http://www.dotphoto.com/Go.asp?l=dotPhotoPM&P=&SID=100135&Show=Y


----------

